# Christmas 2011



## leltel

Well, with 81 sleeps till christmas we have finally made a booking.
We are going to Lytton Lawn Touring Park from 23 to 27th December inclusive.
If anyone else is going there at the same time, don't forget to come and say hello and par-take in a special chrimbo coffee  You won't miss us, we will be doing as the aussies do on Xmas day and having a Barby - well Terry will be stood outside cooking it!! :lol: 
Lesley


----------



## patp

Hi Leltel

Where is Lytton Lawns?


----------



## leltel

Hi Patp, it is at Milford on Sea, New Forest. 
However, LadyP has thrown a spanner in my works. She has secured a great deal with Southsea caravan park. Now am going to see whether a cancellation is possible at Lytton Lawn and join LadyP and all thosr others that will too!
Lytton Lawn is a short walk from the beach though, a nice stroll with the dog on xmas day


----------



## tattytony

We would be happy to join the fun over christmas


----------



## LadyJ

leltel said:


> Hi Patp, it is at Milford on Sea, New Forest.
> However, LadyP has thrown a spanner in my works. She has secured a great deal with Southsea caravan park. Now am going to see whether a cancellation is possible at Lytton Lawn and join LadyP and all thosr others that will too!
> Lytton Lawn is a short walk from the beach though, a nice stroll with the dog on xmas day


Its LadyJ Lesley not p :lol: and Southsea Leisure is right on the beach  am just waiting for a reference from them re booking before listing it that is if Nuke has fixed the listing thingy :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## leltel

Sorry LadyJ, it was early, must have had 'P' on the brain!


----------



## tattytony

Hi all,

We are going to Lytton Lawn Touring Park, New Forest from 23 to 27th December inclusive as the Southsea Rally does not cater for under 18s so if anyone else has a similar problem and would like to get away for the festive period then thats where a few of us will be hope to see some of you there :wink:


----------



## tattytony

Bump for Lytton Lawn at Christmas

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=353


----------



## GypsyRose

Just how far is the walk to the beach please and is it easily accessible? Stone or sand? 
Prior to reading this, we had already wondered about this site and may certainly consider it.....


----------



## tattytony

Hi GypsyRose,

I am not too sure as I can't remember if its stoney sand or stone beach, I will ask lesley (leltel) as think she has been there, as for the distance is 1.6ml to the beach :wink: 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Spacerunner

We've booked five nights at Setthorns on one of their 'posh pitches'.

Going to take all me lights and decorate a few (!) trees. 
Me and the squirrels are looking forward to some serious partying! :lol:


----------



## leltel

tattytony said:


> Hi GypsyRose,
> 
> I am not too sure as I can't remember if its stoney sand or stone beach, I will ask lesley (leltel) as think she has been there, as for the distance is 1.6ml to the beach :wink:
> 
> I hope this helps.


It's a pebble beach


----------



## tattytony

Anyone else up for going to Lytton Lawn over Christmas :?:


----------

